
For the first time, most new working-age hires in the U.S. are people of color - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/for-the-first-time-ever-most-new-working-age-hires-in-the-us-are-people-of-color/2019/09/09/8edc48a2-bd10-11e9-b873-63ace636af08_story.html
======
marmada
This article seems to exclude South Asians and Asians as people of color
(focusing only on Blacks and Hispanics). That angers me, we do have colored
skin. I don't know why we got less fucked in today's society, but arbitrarily
shifting the definition of colored to exclude people who are literally colored
is frustrating.

~~~
deogeo
It's because the report it's based on [1] was split into only 4 categories:
white, black, hispanic, and 'other'. Why they took such a coarse approach, I
don't know.

I guess the article _could_ have interviewed some Asians, but chose not to (I
assume - I skimmed/skipped the interviews). Ignoring Asians when talking about
people of color is the usual media M.O.

[1] [https://www.federalreserve.gov/econres/notes/feds-
notes/rece...](https://www.federalreserve.gov/econres/notes/feds-notes/recent-
trends-in-wealth-holding-by-race-and-ethnicity-evidence-from-the-survey-of-
consumer-finances-20170927.htm)

